# Black Judge Hooks Up Her Brother: Loses License, Livelihood And Freedom



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 1, 2019)

*A former Ohio judge was dragged from court after her sentencing*
Updated 5:25 PM ET, Tue July 23, 2019


*(CNN) *A former Ohio judge was dragged out of court after being sentenced to six months in jail.

The courtroom erupted Monday after former Hamilton County Juvenile Court Judge Tracie Hunter was sentenced. Video from CNN affiliate WLWT showed people jumping out of their seats and yelling at the judge and court staff. A woman wearing a "Justice for Judge Hunter" shirt rushed at officers after the sentencing and was quickly taken into custody. In the chaos, Hunter, showing little emotion, went limp and was dragged out of the courtroom by a bailiff as people screamed "No justice!"

*The sentencing came after Hunter was found guilty of helping her brother, a county employee, keep his job, according to WLWT. She was convicted of having an unlawful interest in a public  contract, a fourth-degree felony, WLWT reported.*

Hunter had been free on appeal after being accused of mishandling a confidential document in 2014, according to CNN affiliate WCPO.

Despite a letter from the mayor and pushback from the community, Judge Patrick Dinkelacker imposed the six-month sentence, WCPO reported. "What she wants to do is play by her own set of rules," Scott Croswell, a special prosecutor during Hunter's trial in 2014, said at Monday's sentencing hearing. "That's the very attitude and the very conduct that put her in the predicament that she's in and, frankly, has caused all this pain to her and caused all this turmoil to the community."

Attorney David Singleton defended his client to WLWT, saying he believes she was wrongly convicted. He asked the judge to delay her sentence because he plans to file a motion to dismiss the case. *"She's lost everything almost," Singleton said. "She lost her job as a judge, her law license, her ability to earn an income. She's lost peace of mind."*

Hunter is being held at the Hamilton County Justice Center's medical facility, WLWT reported, likely because of injuries she suffered in a car crash three decades ago.  Jail officials told WLWT Hunter will be evaluated to see if she can participate in any early release programs they offer.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ETA:
_*She is also accused of improperly using her power as judge to get access to her brother's personnel file after he was fired.  She received some documents that normally aren't given to attorneys representing fired workers and is accused of trying to give them to her brother's attorney.  She also is accused of improperly arranging for her brother to work at the court that would allow him to earn overtime payments, prohibited for relatives.* _
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2014/01/10/judge-tracie-hunter-indicted-on-8-felony-counts/4407087/


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 1, 2019)

I see another black woman running up when sista-judge received her time.  Seems like her brother that she took that "L" for shoulda been the one feeling that kind of emotional.


----------



## Keen (Aug 1, 2019)

This is why I don't ask people for favor when it comes to their job. I wouldn't want to put anyone in that position. So if anyone try to put me in that position, I quickly say no.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I know she broke the law and all, but I feel like white people been arranging these kinds of hookups since the beginning of time.    Having said that, I don’t know that I would have risked everything I worked for for my brother.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Aug 1, 2019)

We can’t do what they do.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 1, 2019)

I read about this a week or so ago and at the time I didn't understand why her punishment was so harsh because the article I read didn't say the document was confidential. It said they were trying to fire the brother and she requested documents that disproved whatever they were claiming against him and then gave it to the brother to help his case/suspension or whatever it was. At the time I was like well what's the problem? She wasn't involved in the case and wouldn't (or shouldn't) his attorney have requested the same documents? I felt like it was an unusual harsh punishment because the article also mentioned something about her being like the first black woman to...do something or some accomplishment that makes her stand out. I can't remember specifics but I remember my attitude about this based on what I read at the time. But this article says the papers were confidential?

Let me see if I can find the article I read.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 1, 2019)

_*She is also accused of improperly using her power as judge to get access to her brother's personnel file after he was fired.  She received some documents that normally aren't given to attorneys representing fired workers and is accused of trying to give them to her brother's attorney.  She also is accused of improperly arranging for her brother to work at the court that would allow him to earn overtime payments, prohibited for relatives.* _
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/ne...e-hunter-indicted-on-8-felony-counts/4407087/


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 1, 2019)

Dude couldn’t get a job ANYWHERE else in Cincinnati? 

I’m tired of blatant stupidity.


----------



## Lymegreen (Aug 1, 2019)

I’ve been following this on you tube.  I think they said she was a minister or pastor.  

Plus it’s true they hook each other up but they make sure to change the law first so that it’s no longer illegal


----------



## meka72 (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m curious to know what was in the personnel file that was confidential such that it wouldn’t be subject to public records law or wouldn’t be subject to disclosure to the employee.

But yeah she’s stupid.

ETA: The article below says that she passed records related to the teen’s record, not her brother’s personnel file. That makes sense why that would be confidential.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Does anyone know what type of job her brother had?


----------



## Shula (Aug 2, 2019)

I really need black folks to truly understand that we cannot do what they do and get away with it. It's not fair but it is what it is now please govern yourselves accordingly. Folks are credibly accused of sex trafficking, pedophilia, fraud, and all the worst ills of society and people look away. Black folks cannot jaywalk. Please realize that. A whole distinguished career thrown away over this and her brother don't even sound close to worth it per usual.
​


Charmingchick1 said:


> Does anyone know what type of job her brother had?



I think I read corrections officer.

Yep, found a link: https://www.essence.com/news/black-ohio-judge-dragged-courtroom/






By Paula Rogo · July 28, 2019
A former Ohio judge had to be dragged out of court by a bailiff this past week after she refused to be arrested following a controversial sentencing.

Footage of the incident shows former judge Tracie Hunter going limp after a judge upheld her six-month sentence for improperly passing on information to her brother in a job dispute. The courtroom in Cincinnati can be seen descending into chaos as her supporters protested the sentence overall and the indignity in how she was taken out of the courtroom.

*Hunter, the first elected African American juvenile court judge in Hamilton County, was accused of using her influence to help her youth corrections officer brother, Stephen, after he allegedly struck a young offender on the job on July 7, 2013.* The incident led to the officer’s boss recommending his termination.

Hunter is said to have improperly demanded and received documents about the teen and passed them on to her brother, prosecutors said. She was convicted in October 2014 of having an unlawful interest in a public contract, but remained free while she pursued appeals in both state and federal court.

“I violated no laws, I did not secure a public contract, I did not secure employment for my brother who worked for the court for about seven years before I was elected judge. They need to drop these unrighteous and I believe unlawful charges against me,” Hunter told NBC affiliate WLWT in Cincinnati on Sunday.

But the appellate judge disagreed when he sentenced her on Monday. Many are calling his decision racist,

Since then, she has filed a formal inmate grievance, alleging that being dragged from the courtroom “aggravated a serious pre-existing medical condition to my neck, back, and legs. It was a use of force that also caused degradation and dehumanization and was broadcast across the world.”

The Hamilton County Sheriff’s Department said it is investigating her allegations.

TOPICS: News Tracie Hunter


----------



## RUBY (Aug 2, 2019)

Where was her brother in court?  Where is her brother now?

So her brother assaulted a teen in prison and then sister tried to dig up dirt on the teen to get her brother off?

What she did was wrong but I do think the punishment is overly harsh. 

White people been doing these and much worse kind of things from time memorial, hooking up their family and friends up and not a thing is done. I guess they are just better at covering their tracks.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 2, 2019)

Shula said:


> *I really need black folks to truly understand that we cannot do what they do and get away with it. It's not fair but it is what it is now please govern yourselves accordingly. Folks are credibly accused of sex trafficking, pedophilia, fraud, and all the worst ills of society and people look away. Black folks cannot jaywalk. Please realize that. * A whole distinguished career thrown away over this and her brother don't even sound close to worth it per usual.​


​
Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## reallynow (Aug 2, 2019)

RUBY said:


> *Where was her brother in court?  Where is her brother now?*
> 
> So her brother assaulted a teen in prison and then sister tried to dig up dirt on the teen to get her brother off?
> 
> ...



Million dollar question...  His sister is getting dragged and I haven't seen not one statement from him.


----------



## Sanity (Aug 2, 2019)

Another day in Cincinnati...


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 2, 2019)

She dumb. 

He dumb. 

Is her sentence overly harsh?  Absolutely!

Like others stated, the rules are different for us.  If anybody knows this, she should.  Why do things and leave a paper trail? Dang!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 2, 2019)

Shula said:


> I really need black folks to truly understand that we cannot do what they do and get away with it. It's not fair but it is what it is now please govern yourselves accordingly. Folks are credibly accused of sex trafficking, pedophilia, fraud, and all the worst ills of society and people look away. Black folks cannot jaywalk. Please realize that. A whole distinguished career thrown away over this and her brother don't even sound close to worth it per usual.
> ​
> 
> I think I read corrections officer.
> ...


OK this article is very similar to the one I read with only one additional detail - that the records were about the teen. I'm not gonna lie, I can kind of understand why she thinks she didn't do anything wrong. 

Also there are articles stating she did one thing and then other articles saying she did something else. So either she did _all_ of these things or even the press is trying to piece together and make sense of what actions were actually illegal to have her hauled off to jail. 

I'm just confused because I've never heard of any part of a corrections officers personnel file being confidential (as long as the employee consents to entire file being retrieved). I, myself have obtained entire personnel files with no issue. If she obtained the teen's entire file using her status as a judge, then yeah a slap on the wrist but even a report on the incident with the c.o. in his file would be subject to discovery so jail time is just...insane.

I guess lesson learned. I want to know what happens to her after the 6 months.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 2, 2019)

A few takeaways: 

If you're gonna do something wrong,  you need to be slicker about it. I'm sure WP BEEN doing these types of things,  but she's not White, so understand that you need more people/ allies to pull off something unlawful. 
I'm not sure if she volunteered or if he asked,  but you gotta weigh the pros and cons of helping people when you're in a position of power.  It wasn't worth it.  It would've been better to use her influence to get him ANOTHER job as a corrections officer.
As already mentioned,  BP can't do what WP do and we're already under a microscope.  Act accordingly. 
Yes, she was punished unfairly I'm sure and I'm sure someone was waiting in the wings to make sure they got her.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 2, 2019)

To the extent that you want to read the appellate decision related to her unsuccessful appeal to the Ohio Supreme Court, it fills some holes. She requested info on the teen, not her brother’s personnel file according to the decision. 

https://www.sconet.state.oh.us/Clerk/ecms/#/caseinfo/2016/92

On an unrelated note, if you want to read some “interesting” filings , check out

https://www.sconet.state.oh.us/Clerk/ecms/#/caseinfo/2017/1210

https://www.sconet.state.oh.us/Clerk/ecms/#/caseinfo/2017/1009

https://www.sconet.state.oh.us/Clerk/ecms/#/caseinfo/2017/998




LdyKamz said:


> OK this article is very similar to the one I read with only one additional detail - that the records were about the teen. I'm not gonna lie, I can kind of understand why she thinks she didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> Also there are articles stating she did one thing and then other articles saying she did something else. So either she did _all_ of these things or even the press is trying to piece together and make sense of what actions were actually illegal to have her hauled off to jail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 2, 2019)

For people who think the penalty is harsh, which part do you mean? The jail time, the disbarring, the loss of her job?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 2, 2019)

It takes a special kind to work in juvenile jails and many many many folks have lost their jobs finding out they are not that kind. That being said, this is very messy and her lack of ethics and discernment in knowing to keep her hands out of this is more concerning to me. This is idiot stuff that somebody in her position should not have been involved in period.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> For people who think the penalty is harsh, which part do you mean? The jail time, the disbarring, the loss of her job?


I didn't know she was disbarred - I wondered. For me, I only think the jail time is harsh. Since it's only 6 months I assume it's to teach her a lesson - which considering her job loss and disbarment, seems unnecessary to me. Losing her job was expected and disbarment was also a possibility so not surprised by either of those.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 2, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I didn't know she was disbarred - I wondered. For me, I only think the jail time is harsh. Since it's only 6 months I assume it's to teach her a lesson - which considering her job loss and disbarment, seems unnecessary to me. Losing her job was expected and disbarment was also a possibility so not surprised by either of those.


The article said she lost her license, I should have looked it up instead of assuming that was the same as getting disbarred.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 2, 2019)

I have been kind of following this. This woman ruined her whole life trying to help her brother. Yes, white people in positions of power do this kind of thing all of the time, but they have other white people in positions of power who will support them and make sure that they don’t suffer the consequences. It is a network. One black face can’t do it alone.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The article said she lost her license, I should have looked it up instead of assuming that was the same as getting disbarred.



Judges and lawyers are bound by a code of ethics.  What she did violates the legal ethical code so, yes she has lost her job as a judge and her license to practice law in Ohio. It remains to be seen whether she will face disbarment but she likely will.

Moral of the story- make sure that this is something that you don't mind losing your future for.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 2, 2019)

I was trying to find an old post about when I got my cousin a job where I used to work.  It was the cakest of cake jobs doing data entry,  scanning and shredding documents and paid like $10+hour about 15 years ago.  It was ridiculous money and the owner only wanted to hire college kids.

So I get my "little" cousin and a friend of the family in. My cousin is an artist and super clean cut black boy joy type.  At the time I want to say he was about 20-21.  They were loving it.  I don't remember the exact order of events but the time line is -  Two weeks in one of the black dudes who worked with my cousin pulled me aside and told me that people were talking because my cousin was telling people what work he did and didn't have to do because me and him were family and that he would just disappear outside of normal break times.  So I called cuzzo in and told him quit bleepin up and that apparently eyes was on him.

One week after that, here he come in my office telling me he was fired when he came in to pick up his paycheck because they said during his previous shift he smelled like weed and that I needed to go talk to the President of the company (who I reported to)  to get him his job back.  I told him absolutely the   not and he sat up and tried to argue with me over it.  I told him that I got him the job but it was up to him to keep it.  Do ya'll know he was big mad at me for years after that?  I would go to family things and he would barely acknowledge me because I didn't put my job on the line for him.  BTW - The friend of the family chick was kept on for another 2 years until the company went out of business with no problems.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 3, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was trying to find an old post about when I got my cousin a job where I used to work.  It was the cakest of cake jobs doing data entry,  scanning and shredding documents and paid like $10+hour about 15 years ago.  It was ridiculous money and the owner only wanted to hire college kids.
> 
> So I get my "little" cousin and a friend of the family in. My cousin is an artist and super clean cut black boy joy type.  At the time I want to say he was about 20-21.  They were loving it.  I don't remember the exact order of events but the time line is -  Two weeks in one of the black dudes who worked with my cousin pulled me aside and told me that people were talking because my cousin was telling people what work he did and didn't have to do because me and him were family and that he would just disappear outside of normal break times.  So I called cuzzo in and told him quit bleepin up and that apparently eyes was on him.
> 
> One week after that, here he come in my office telling me he was fired when he came in to pick up his paycheck because they said during his previous shift he smelled like weed and that I needed to go talk to the President of the company (who I reported to)  to get him his job back.  I told him absolutely the   not and he sat up and tried to argue with me over it.  I told him that I got him the job but it was up to him to keep it.  Do ya'll know he was big mad at me for years after that?  I would go to family things and he would barely acknowledge me because I didn't put my job on the line for him.  BTW - The friend of the family chick was kept on for another 2 years until the company went out of business with no problems.



I remember you mentioning this before. Smh. Family members are the worst.

I told my cousin about a job I was just transferred to. I told her to come to the orientation and she will get an interview on the spot.
Why did she show up to the orientation in flip flop like Sandals and a big tank dress. 
I was so mad. She was 35 at the time.  I said you didn't tell them we were cousins right? Do you think she got the job?
That cousin was staying with us at the time. Dh told her she had to go. She doesn't talk to me til this day and me no care.


----------



## Shula (Aug 3, 2019)

I honestly feel like WP don't have a problem with this kind of stuff or even consider it illegal until we do it. It's business as usual for them and they can't wait to catch us in some stuff. It's a sport for them.

*Disclaimer: I have many honest white people of integrity in my life but I feel this is for the most part America at large on any given day. Sis forgot the rules are for us.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Dude couldn’t get a job ANYWHERE else in Cincinnati?
> 
> I’m tired of blatant stupidity.



I agree she knows as well as every black person, we are judged at different standards than our white peers.

The same thing your white peers can do, we as black ppl can't do. It sucks but this is the reality we live in.


----------



## Mitzi (Aug 5, 2019)

But when they do it?  And they always do it.


----------



## momi (Aug 6, 2019)

God forbid but if I ever had to go to jail they'd have to drag me too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 6, 2019)

Here's the thing about when they do it.   They know that if they get caught, it's a frat bro/sis, cousin, in-law, mentor, etc. who is going to have their back if things go sideways.    When black folks do the same thing surrounded by white folks we somehow expect to get treated like we got this shared history of comradery when we do not and never did.

If you are going to commit a crime, commit it amongst friends and family who can bail you outta some poo if the need arises.   If ain't nobody able to hold you down like that then keep your nose clean and stop doing illegal stuff.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 7, 2019)

I...I don't understand how she didn't figure out another way to help her brother and not get caught. 

Not saying it's right, but...


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 7, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> I...I don't understand how she didn't figure out another way to help her brother and not get caught.
> 
> Not saying it's right, but...


That’s what I can’t figure out. She should have had a connection to someone in the system who could give her confidential information without telling on her.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am reading this again, and I am wondering why her charge is having an unlawful interest in a public contract for getting access to confidential files. Seems like she'd be hit with something more along the lines of malfeasance in office. Now I gotta go do some googles.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 14, 2019)

I saw this headline and thought about this thread. 

This woman and her son are terrible people.

From: https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/08/new-jersey-gang-paralegal-doj-access-snitches.html

*New Jersey Paralegal Allegedly Used DOJ Access to Help Son’s Gang Identify “Snitches”*
A paralegal in the New Jersey U.S. Attorney’s Office has been accused of using her government access to identify people in her son’s gang who cooperated with investigators, putting them in danger of retaliation from their fellow gang members, according to filings in a federal court in Brooklyn. The woman pleaded not guilty to the charges on Tuesday.

According to prosecutors, Tawanna Hilliard, 44, used her access to Department of Justice computers to search databases to identify cooperating witnesses from the 5-9 Brims, a set of the Bloods street gang, at the direction of members of that gang. According to NJ.com, Hilliard had worked in the New Jersey U.S. Attorney office’s Civil Division for nine years.

Hilliard also specifically targeted the co-defendant in a robbery case that resulted in her son, Tyquan, being sentenced to 10 years in prison. In May 2018, the man and Tyquan Hilliard robbed an AT&T store in Monticello, New York. The men threatened the store clerk and two shoppers with a gun and bound them with duct tape in a storage room. They fled the scene and led the police on a high-speed chase before crashing their car and being captured.


Texts between the mother and son allegedly show Tawanna Hilliard complaining that the co-defendant’s cooperation with the investigators after the robbery ruined her son’s defense. The man was “giving up murders, victims, shooters and all…SMH,” she wrote in a text, according to court documents. Tawanna Hilliard allegedly responded by posting a video on YouTube of the co-defendant talking to investigators about that robbery, with the title “NYC Brim Gang Member Snitching Pt. 1.” The man and his family then received death threats from other inmates linked to the Bloods, according to prosecutors.

According to NJ.com, the indictment contends that before his arrest, Hilliard told her son in an April 2016 call that she had “looked up” cases for another gang member who wanted to to locate people who “snitched.”

Hilliard has been charged with witness tampering, obstruction of justice, and obtaining information from a government computer. She was released on bond with the order not to contact her son or other gang members. Her son is also charged in the indictment.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> I saw this headline and thought about this thread.
> 
> This woman and her son are terrible people.
> 
> ...


I had to look her up and these pics about killed me.  Her facebook page is full hotep.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 14, 2019)

^^She needs a nice long prison sentence and if any of the people she told on are murdered then she should be charged as an accessory. Just crazy. Imagine participating in this kind of foolishness at 44 years old!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had to look her up and these pics about killed me.  Her facebook page is full hotep.


Is she pregnant? I hope not.



Kanky said:


> ^^She needs a nice long prison sentence and if any of the people she told on are murdered then she should be charged as an accessory. Just crazy. Imagine participating in this kind of foolishness at 44 years old!


I had the same thought! She was playing with people's lives so she gets what she gets.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had to look her up and these pics about killed me.  Her facebook page is full hotep.


Awww hell, I went to elementary school with this dumb arse, smh.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 15, 2019)

Bklynqueen said:


> Awww hell, I went to elementary school with this dumb arse, smh.



Was she always this dumb?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 15, 2019)

I wonder what her brother intended to do with the information about the teen he assaulted


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 15, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had to look her up and these pics about killed me.  Her facebook page is full hotep.



She’s about to get more time than her son, and whomever else she was trying to help combined.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 15, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> She’s about to get more time than her son, and whomever else she was trying to help combined.


And nan one of the dudes she helped will raise a finger to help her or put so much as a nickel on her commissary.  Dudes barely take care of each other when they go in.  The ride or die chicks are completely  out 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 16, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Was she always this dumb?


I didn't know her that well,  she was my classmates sister.  She was actually lowkey and her brother was the hell raiser.  I guess things done changed, smh.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 16, 2019)

Here is how Thug Mommy got hemmed up. Her stupid son basically reported her. 

*Her son was behind bars when the videos were posted, but he allegedly sent letters to various people — including the FBI and a senior Assistant US Attorney in the Eastern District of New York — threatening to upload more clips of John Doe’s statement.*

 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...ed-gangbanger-son-go-after-snitches-feds/amp/


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 16, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Here is how Thug Mommy got hemmed up. Her stupid son basically reported her.
> 
> *Her son was behind bars when the videos were posted, but he allegedly sent letters to various people — including the FBI and a senior Assistant US Attorney in the Eastern District of New York — threatening to upload more clips of John Doe’s statement.*
> 
> ...


Brilliant just brilliant.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 17, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Here is how Thug Mommy got hemmed up. Her stupid son basically reported her.
> 
> *Her son was behind bars when the videos were posted, but he allegedly sent letters to various people — including the FBI and a senior Assistant US Attorney in the Eastern District of New York — threatening to upload more clips of John Doe’s statement.*
> 
> ...


Sooo, her son snitched on her...how ironic.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2020)

Well this story is wrapped up

Reminder of what caused alladis

_*She is also accused of improperly using her power as judge to get access to her brother's personnel file after he was fired. She received some documents that normally aren't given to attorneys representing fired workers and is accused of trying to give them to her brother's attorney. She also is accused of improperly arranging for her brother to work at the court that would allow him to earn overtime payments, prohibited for relatives.*_
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/ne...e-hunter-indicted-on-8-felony-counts/4407087/

*After paying $34K in court costs, ex-judge Tracie Hunter's 6-year legal battle ends*
Kevin Grasha
Cincinnati Enquirer

being dragged out of a courtroom to begin serving a jail sentence she maintains was unfair and politically motivated, Tracie Hunter has now completed the terms of her probation.

An intermediary delivered a final check for court costs she owed, and Hunter's probation was terminated Monday, according to court documents.

"It now appears," Hamilton County Common Pleas Judge Patrick Dinkelacker wrote in an entry dated Monday, "that the defendant herein has complied with the terms of her community control, including payment of all court indebtedness."

In court documents filed in November 2019 asking Dinkelacker to reduce those costs, an attorney for Hunter said the transcripts were "ordered by the court for use by the prosecutor."

She was allowed to remain out of jail while she pursued numerous appeals. Then last May, a federal judge – who had the case for three years – said the sentence could go forward. U.S. District Judge Timothy Black said strong evidence against Hunter undermined her "claim that the verdict was a result of the inflammatory and prejudicial effect of remarks made by the special prosecutor during closing argument."

Hunter ended up spending 75 days in jail and was released in October 2019. Hunter, who is a pastor, completed a court-authorized work detail program ministering to her fellow inmates. She also received three days of credit for every day served.

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/ne...hunter-ex-judge-legal-battle-ends/5479249002/


----------

